# Everest Iron Man



## SkiDog (May 16, 2006)

this guy is the man for sure....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/4774989.stm

if this was previously posted I apologize...

M


----------



## JimG. (May 16, 2006)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> this guy is the man for sure....
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/4774989.stm
> 
> ...



An overcomer...these are the folks in life who have earned my highest regard and respect.


----------



## una_dogger (May 17, 2006)

TRULY inspiring..thanks for posting.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 18, 2006)

Wow, truly amazing. All the people who attempt this kind of thing have my complete admiration.

On a local note, my neighbor Bill Yeo and his partner John Bagnula just got back from an attempt to become the first Mainers to scale Everest. Bill turned back 2000 from the summit as he starting to cough up blood, a hard but wise decision. Bagnula hooked up with a Vermont climber and reached the summit at 7:30 AM on May 10th. They spoke of seeing at least 12 bodies frozen in time on that last 2000 ft.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 18, 2006)

I posted this a few weeks ago...
http://forums.alpinezone.com/8576-meathead-dave-watson-does-again.html


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 18, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> Wow, truly amazing. All the people who attempt this kind of thing have my complete admiration.
> 
> On a local note, my neighbor Bill Yeo and his partner John Bagnula just got back from an attempt to become the first Mainers to scale Everest. Bill turned back 2000 from the summit as he starting to cough up blood, a hard but wise decision. Bagnula hooked up with a Vermont climber and reached the summit at 7:30 AM on May 10th. They spoke of seeing at least 12 bodies frozen in time on that last 2000 ft.


Could your neighbor have hooked up with Dave? They were at the summit the same day.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 18, 2006)

Yep the vermont climber was Dave.
http://www.everestnews.com/everest2006/thebigsummitpush05102006.htm


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 22, 2006)

This is camp 1 on Everest..I wonder what camp 3 looks like?


----------



## SkiDog (May 22, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> This is camp 1 on Everest..I wonder what camp 3 looks like?



Yeah thats camp 1..but NOT base camp...base camp is HUGE....and nasty looking...

How bout camp 4??? In the "death zone".

M


----------



## SkiDog (May 26, 2006)

*Unfortunate Follow Up*

I don't exactly know how I feel about this situation, but I figured since I put up the origianl article I might as well follow up with this one as well...

thoughts??

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/5016536.stm

M


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 26, 2006)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> I don't exactly know how I feel about this situation, but I figured since I put up the origianl article I might as well follow up with this one as well...
> 
> thoughts??
> 
> ...


This started in the Misc forum.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/8735-nobody-stops-help-dying-man.html


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2006)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> I don't exactly know how I feel about this situation, but I figured since I put up the origianl article I might as well follow up with this one as well...
> 
> thoughts??
> 
> ...


Already being discussed *here*.


----------

